

Microsoft on GitHub - kevcampb
https://github.com/Microsoft/

======
ethana
Is it too much to ask for .NET to be opensourced and on github?

~~~
lars
Well, here's the source:
[http://referencesource.microsoft.com](http://referencesource.microsoft.com)
(under the MS reference license)

~~~
jenscow
That's not opensource.

(I know you know that, but I'm just saying)

Also, it provides nothing more than ilspy does (and ilspy shows the actual
code on your machine)

~~~
MichaelGG
Decompiling certainly does _not_ provide the same code or info as reference
source.

~~~
jenscow
When debugging, you usually want to see the exact code that's being run - not
a "reference" version which may not have the certain bit of code that you're
trying to workaround/call.

The only advantage that the reference code is the variable names are original,
and there's a few comments (but no XML documentation?).

------
nspattak
Part of me is very excited to see such an advancement. The other part of me
(the one that has been "beaten" by MS for so many years) just doesn't trust
them. I would most certainly check their code but I would be extra-super
careful before using their code! I would consider even using an anonymous or
home account to login github and download their source!

~~~
WorldWideWayne
What part of you has been "beaten" by MS for so many years and how?

------
nicohvi
I love how microsoft.github.io redirects to microsoft.com/openness which
instantly brings back the feel of webdesign from the 90s. In my opinion they
could've made a statement here, actually demonstrating by example that they're
moving away from their previous corporate image, with a nice landing page, ala
facebook react's github.io page.

~~~
mynameisvlad
I'd rather they focus their time on actual open source technologies and tools,
as opposed to landing pages. In the end, the quality of the things they put
out should be what is being judged, not some landing page.

~~~
Stately
Yeah because everybody knows that if Microsoft lacks something is resources to
build a static landing page.

~~~
mynameisvlad
In their open source teams? They probably do.

------
rat87
Other Microsoft Github accounts(I think)

[https://github.com/msopentech](https://github.com/msopentech)
[https://github.com/OfficeDev](https://github.com/OfficeDev)
[https://github.com/Azure](https://github.com/Azure)

~~~
tphan
There's also:

[http://github.com/aspnet](http://github.com/aspnet)

------
erowtom
[http://www.microsoft.com/openness](http://www.microsoft.com/openness)

~~~
scope
has anyone noticed the 'openness blog' where there's a custom scroll bar where
if you want to scroll you have to DRAG it --- hey maybe it's because am using
Firefox, maybe i should try it on IE :)

edit: maybe this will get me more down-votes --- has anyone noticed how on the
'About Openness' menu, something pops up on hover but you can't click it ---
PS: to notice this wonderful effect you have to use Firefox 31

yeah, am pretty sure this site is not just for show ;)

also the copyright year is 2013 - maybe they are _serious_ after all

~~~
harshreality
To be fair, their javascript mousewheel hackery breaks mousewheel scroll on
all three major browsers. I guess they think people still click and drag
scroll bars, so didn't run into the scroll wheel problem during cursory
"testing".

There's another interesting bug, if you click on the thin part of the scroll
bar, _below_ the thick bar representing visible content, the bar centers on
where you click. If you then click _above_ the thick bar, the top of the bar
moves to where you clicked, rather than _centering_ on where you clicked.
Apparently the developer(s) believe that consistency is the hobgoblin of
little minds (either that or testing is).

On mobile (android), that scrolling section is disabled and all the content
displays normally.

@dimitry it's not 1px, even in IE, when I view the page. They shouldn't have
tried to make a custom scrollbar without more testing, but they evidently
thought the stock scrollbar look didn't measure up to the grandeur of the rest
of the microsoft openness page.

~~~
mr_sturd
It's probably just a _touchstart_ event that it's listening for - just as
their Metro interface neglects anything to do with mouse and keyboard.

------
sspiff
I wonder if they'll be moving some of their other open (or shared) source
projects to GitHub as well.

Most of them are on CodePlex today.

------
c54
TypeScript is a nice start, hopefully we'll see this fill with several more
Microsoft repos in the coming months.

------
seanmcdirmid
59 karma points, 5 hours old, in the middle of the night USA time, and...on
the third page?

Is someone flagging this as off topic?

------
Asla
Is git integrated into visual studio or something?

~~~
shearnie
It has been for a while now.

~~~
stinos
And before it was built-in there were plugins - should really mention 'git
diff margin' here. Most editors have this kind of functionality to show little
git diff stats directly in the editor, but this one is really top notch as it
can actually show the diff and let you revert to or copy the original lines.
Can't live without it anymore.

~~~
grogs
IntelliJ (by JetBrains, the company behind Resharper) has similar
functionality, for all the VCSs it supports. Very nice feature!

------
BorisMelnik
I never thought I'd see the day where Microsoft is openly talking about open
source.

~~~
jenscow
It's for publicity + out of desperation.

They have treated developers (like myself) badly over the years, many are
moving away.

So they've released some throw-away products as open-source, on different
project collaboration site to their own. While other larger members of the
industry have had their core products open source for years.

------
wsh91
"Microsoft has changed as a company and is becoming more open in the way that
we collaborate with others."

Interesting that they lead with an apology.

~~~
elwell
It means Microsoft has decided that open source translates into higher
adoption and a more successful business model.

~~~
scott_karana
Is is bad if they're right? They're still doing good by open-sourcing. Plenty
of people want to make money in OSS, too. :)

~~~
elwell
I don't know if it's good or bad. I suppose it could be bad for competing
startups. I don't know, I wasn't saying it was bad though.

------
DrinkWater
how ironic!

------
cies
"First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you
win." \-- M. Gandhi[1]

[1]: Disputed, as discussed here
[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mahatma_Gandhi#Disputed](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mahatma_Gandhi#Disputed)

------
rileyt
All 11 people...

~~~
baq
started with just one.

------
antr
FWIW, I have the feeling that the best exit for Github is getting acquired by
Microsoft. Github is a large, savvy, community, constantly sharing interesting
and valuable projects. I think MSFT needs that public perspective of being
'open', valuable community, new technologies, etc. The enterprise side of
Github also plays nice with MSFT.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
I don't think it would be a good cultural fit.

------
fibo
Microsoft and also IBM now feel sorry about their wrong behaviour, but it is
really ridicolous that they say in the TypeScript project "if you want to help
us, go to GitHub" ... come on, they have a lot of money and they ask help?
Hiring people would be smarter! I went to an IBM meeting talking with the IBM
Cloud Leader in Italy and all that hi profile people. All of them use Firefox
(no one uses Chrome), did they sponsor Firefox? It seems they are a poor
company that now need help.

Shame on you Microsoft and IBM!

~~~
dspillett
_> come on, they have a lot of money and they ask help?_

They are not going to be able to buy community buy-in that they want, no
matter who they hire and what other money they throw around.

Asking the wider populous for their input early (assuming the filtering and
acknowledging of that input is done right, and they continue to "play nice"
once they've got what they want) is a good thing for both them and the end
user: they'll more likely be able to release something _right_ earlier (rather
than everyone hating it until version 3).

 _> did they sponsor Firefox?_

I'm going to have to ask you to explain the IBM connection here as I'm just
not seeing a logical link between these statements and your point about
Microsoft. How is IBM people preferring to use Firefox instead of something
else? I wan't aware that IBM had any particular axe to grind in the current
browser game.

~~~
rcarmo
It's probably just an IT thing. Many companies opted to deploy Firefox
internally as an alternative to IE because it played well with their software
management tools (as opposed to Chrome, which only got centralized version
management later). In IT/helpdesk settings, you want to know what specific
browser version your users are running to ensure intranet apps are compatible.

Because, you know, legacy. Anyone who's used Siebel, Oracle intranet apps,
etc. knows what it's like.

~~~
dspillett
I know why a browser would be install across the board - the thing that
confused me was why the person I was replying to thought it was significant to
this thread - there was an implication that it was the same sort of thing as
"MS asking for help", which I don't see.

